# Difficult Airway Course



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone here ever taken one? And if so, what did you think?


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm taking it this November... All I've heard are good things about it, but I'd like to hear more info as well!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 4, 2012)

I have taken a few. One was with a sheep lab. It was very informative and made me feel much more confident and comfortable with intubation and surgical airways. The first one I took was while I was in medic school before my OR rotations. The course was put on by our medical director and also had several er docs, nurses as well as some crna's ( the courses I took were in Maine put on by Dr. Goth)


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 4, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I have taken a few. One was with a sheep lab. It was very informative and made me feel much more confident and comfortable with intubation and surgical airways. The first one I took was while I was in medic school before my OR rotations. The course was put on by our medical director and also had several er docs, nurses as well as some crna's ( the courses I took were in Maine put on by Dr. Goth)




i think he was referring to this course: http://www.theairwaysite.com/pages/page_content/Airway_Emergency_More.aspx


----------



## Christopher (Jun 4, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> i think he was referring to this course: http://www.theairwaysite.com/pages/page_content/Airway_Emergency_More.aspx



I've done Dr. Levitan's course which is fantastic (don't miss his website either).

Although I've not taken a course through The Airway site, I can say that Drs. Walls and Braude are both fantastic airway educators.


----------



## TheGodfather (Jun 4, 2012)

Christopher said:


> I've done Dr. Levitan's course which is fantastic (don't miss his website either).
> 
> Although I've not taken a course through The Airway site, I can say that Drs. Walls and Braude are both fantastic airway educators.



if only i had that kind of coin to throw around!... i would love to take that class...

PS - bookmarked that site... very good info!


----------



## Christopher (Jun 4, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> if only i had that kind of coin to throw around!... i would love to take that class...
> 
> PS - bookmarked that site... very good info!



I saved and used some of my service's education reimbursement.

The biggest takeaway in Dr. Levitan's course is the switch from primarily considering intubation to be Laryngoscopy instead to being about Epiglottoscopy! It really does make a difference.


----------



## 325Medic (Jun 5, 2012)

I have taken Dr. Levitans course twice also. Great course and nice guy. It was free for us both times though the squad and hospital (hospital was our medical directors hospital).

F.M.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been looking around to find one near me. I've heard mixed reviews about "The Difficult Airway" course, specifically the EMS catered one. 

Intubation is my weakest point and I *do not* feel comfortable or confident about it. The only setting I feel confident in is pediatrics which is a total contradiction since I'm skiddish when it comes to pedis from my history of interactions with them. (Total BS or in cardiac arrest). I know the anatomy and know what needs to be done but I was the unfortunate one in my class and have had the least attempts at ETI. 4 attempts total since the beginning of medic school and with 4 intern shifts left I'm not counting on getting another attempt before I'm finished. 

I would love to hear more reviews about the different classes that are offered out there. We do an in-house class that I've been told is excellent and have been trying to get a  spot in one without any luck with my damn schedule recently but hopefully that will change in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I've been looking around to find one near me. I've heard mixed reviews about "The Difficult Airway" course, specifically the EMS catered one.



^^ willing to drive down to SF for a few days?  UCSF/the San Francisco Paramedic Association run a GREAT airway cadaver lab course about 1x a year.  

Here's the description and link to last year's:



> *Difficult Airway Cadaver lab*
> The SFPA was pleased to host Richard Levitan, MD in March as he instructed another fantastic airway management class. This time the cadaver lab took place at the UCSF Medical Center campus. As usual the participants took away a tremendous number of lessons in the art and science of difficult airway management.



Last year's was in November... schedule for this fall hasn't been released yet but should be around that time.


----------

